# Hi guys, New Member



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey everyone

Im a new member here so i just wanted to say whats up. I went snowboarding for the first time last Feb. and i fell in love with it. This coming season i want to get out there as much as possible, but i dont want to rent equipment this time around.

I have bought a few things to get started. 

-5150 Legion Boots 
-5150 1500 Bindings

I know these aren't the best quality boots and bindings but im in college and strapped for cash, so they will have to do.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a board? Keeping in mind that im a novice at best and i wont be doing any crazy stunts or anything.

Thanks alot everyone


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Try and find aboard swap at a local shop you can generally find some good stuff for nice prices. It's always worth checking it out.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

What do you like to ride? And where do you ride?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I generally just go down the mountain, no tricks for me yet. I've only been once in Pennsylvania, but i live in Blacksburg VA. The closet place for me to ride is in West VA.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

give us some vitals on you such as height weight and shoe size and the people on this forum are quite adept at helping people find some good deals to match your style and price range. Right now is probably the best time to buy because everyone's unloading last years stuff for the new equipment coming in. Let us know and I'm sure some of us who are bored at work and stalking this forum will be able to assist you...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I am 5'9" 140lbs. I generally ride a 154cm board, at least thast what i always got as a rental. I havent experimented with any other sizes so im not really sure what that would do. I only really need a board to be prepared for this upcoming season. I cant wait for the mountain to open up near me so i can get some runs in.


----------

